# Simple (2D) geogr. Karten erstellen - wie am Besten?



## cater (11. Januar 2004)

Hi 
ich möchte für einen Trekkingbericht unsere Tourroute auf einer Karte darstellen und darin ensprechende Symbole bzw. Strichmuster und Formen verwenden. Die Route selbst habe ich auf der Wanderkarte. Ich habe schonmal bei den Map-Sites wie Maporama nachgeschaut, ob ich da nicht einfach auf die Route verlinken könnte, aber das Gebiet (da gibt es nunmal keine Straßen) ist nicht in deren Datenbank.

Wen es interessiert, hier ist schonmal die Vorversion mit den Fakten zur Tour.

Wo bekomm ich so etwas her bzw. gibt es dafür ein Tutorials oder auch ein spezielles (möglichst Freeware) Programm?

Danke schonmal im Voraus
Carlo


----------



## da_Dj (11. Januar 2004)

Strichmuster, Formen usw. kannst du einfach Brushes nehmen [wenn du keine geigneten hast, mach sie selber ] Müsste eigentlich alles mit ein bissel Arbeit umzusetzen sein.


----------



## cater (11. Januar 2004)

hmmm....

Ich dachte da eher so an gängige Symbolsets oder ähnliches als Font z.B.

Ich muss ja auch noch irgendwie Seen, Berge, Plateaus usw. darstellen..

Carlo


----------



## Jantz (14. Januar 2004)

Hi,

Ja wo ist denn das Problem? Du kannst doch für Seen,Flüsse,Berge etc. Brushes machen =), eine andere Idee hab ich auch nicht, ausser das du dir die Karte einscannst ^^ 

Mfg


----------

